# Perfektes, langes LAN-Kabel für Gaming ohne Verluste



## Two96Beers (11. Oktober 2021)

Liebe Community!

In wenigen Tagen wird unser neues Glasfaser-Internet (FTTH) aktiviert, habe mir dafür auch einen geeignete Router – die FRITZ!Box 5530 – zugelegt. Ich spiele Online-Spiele auf der PlayStation 5 und brauche daher einwandfreies Internet mit gutem, niedrigem Ping. Diesmal ist es aber so, dass der Router ein Stockwerk tiefer steht und ich ein langes LAN-Kabel (20 m) durch die Wand bis zur PlayStation 5 ziehen muss. Daher meine Frage an euch, da sicher viele Experten unter euch sind: Welches LAN-Kabel – CAT5, CAT6 oder CAT7 – würdet ihr mir hierfür empfehlen? Welches LAN-Kabel mit 20 m-Länge garantiert mir keinen Datenverlust und somit ein einwandfreies Online-Spielen mit niedrigem Ping?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten und bedanke mich bereits vorab!  

Grüße gehen raus!


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Oktober 2021)

Willst du Systemkabel für in die Wand und an die Dose/Patchpanel oder Patchkabel für das Verlegen am Boden?


----------



## Torben456 (11. Oktober 2021)

Da reicht nen ganz normales Cat5e *S/FTP Kabel, ich denke selbst U/UTP Kabel reicht, solange du das Kabel nicht direkt neben Drehstrom Kabel verlegst. Du kannst aber auch direkt zu nem Cat6 Kabel greifen, weil die kaum teurer sind. *


----------



## NatokWa (11. Oktober 2021)

Nahezu jedes Lan-Kabel schafft 100m locker ohne Quali/Speedverluste. Habe selbst seit fast 9 Jahren ein 50m, Cat5e Kabel in nutzung über das die 1GBit (Ursprünglich 100MBit) bis vor kurzem problemlos liefen. Leider ist es jetzt irgendwo gebrochen (evtl Katze schuld) und es kommt GARnix mehr an... aber zuvor lief es Top. Es war btw. ein billigst Kabel zum Selbstkrimpen und ohne jegliche Abschirmung, TROTZDEM 1GBit problemlos.


----------



## DJKuhpisse (11. Oktober 2021)

Bei 1000BaseT ist das auch mit Cat5e UTP auf max. 100m vorgesehen. Daher wundert es nicht, dass es funktioniert hat.


----------



## Nathenhale (11. Oktober 2021)

Kannst du fast alles nehmen was du willst. Falls das Kabel aber auch auf Länger Zeit gedacht ist (mehrere Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte). Kann man gerne ein CAT7 nehmen.


----------



## Pu244 (15. Oktober 2021)

Two96Beers schrieb:


> Daher meine Frage an euch, da sicher viele Experten unter euch sind: Welches LAN-Kabel – CAT5, CAT6 oder CAT7 – würdet ihr mir hierfür empfehlen?



Hängt von der Verlegearbeit ab. Wenn es einfach ist, dann kannst du auch zu billigem CAT5 Kabel greifen. 20m sind nicht sonderlich lang und auch 10 GBit Netzwerk sollte darüber funktionieren. Meide jedoch CCA (kupferkaschiertes Aluminium) Kabel, damit wird man oft nicht glücklich.

Wenn es jedoch aufwändig zu verlegen ist, dann sollte man auf CAT 7 oder CAT 8 setzen, damit in Zukunft 40 oder gar 100GBit übertragen kann.



NatokWa schrieb:


> Nahezu jedes Lan-Kabel schafft 100m locker ohne Quali/Speedverluste.



Vorsicht: Patchkabel reicht nur ca. 70% so weit, wie Verlegekabel. Von daher wird es ab 70m problematisch. Es kann funktionieren, muß es aber nicht. Besonders billige Netzwerkgeräte können da schnell Probleme bekommen (auch schon deutlich darunter). Deshalb gibt es normalerweise auch über 50m keine vorkonfektionierten Patchkabel.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Oktober 2021)

Habe dieses Jahr auch 20m Kabel zum Zimmer meines Sohnes verlegt.

In meinem Fall habe ich CAT 7 verwendet, ganz unberücksichtigt was es kostet, da es auf dieser kurzen Strecke vom Preis nicht viel ausmacht und ich lieber ein besseres Kabel verlegen wollte. Denn das Legen war schon etwas aufwendig und nochmal möchte ich möglichst vermeiden.

Mein Kabel zum Router ist nur 3 Meter lang und er bekommt dieselbe Bandbreite (500 MBit/s) mit seinen 20 Meter.


----------



## JayJay_AT (15. November 2021)

Ok dann vom Fachmann : bei 20m ist es wursch.. zerstör es beim verlegen nicht...


----------

